# MAC Warehouse Sale Haul - March 2011



## RebeccaV (Mar 15, 2011)

I was lucky enough to attend my first warehouse sale this weekend. I didn't even know these things existed until my makeup case was stolen at a hotel a few weeks ago and I had to start searching for discounted makeup online.

  	I went with my boyfriend, my sister, and her friend, we were in line by 7:45 on Friday morning and the sale started at 10. If anyone was there, we were the four dorks huddling for warmth under a blue umbrella, playing 20 questions and some "buzz" game haha. They let us in the warehouse sometime after 8 (I wasn't keeping track of time, I believe it was around 8:15 or so). There were about 30 people ahead of us, we got stuck beside a garbage can and some ladies who kept spitting in said garbage can (ewwwww). It was FREEZING in the building but at least we weren't getting rained/snowed on! Finally at 10 they started stamping tickets and letting everyone into the sale! I thought I was so prepared but I totally wasn't ready for it! I got caught up looking at eyeshadows when I was supposed to rush to the foundation first! I eventually remembered my plan but by that time the lighter face and body foundations had sold out 

  	After that it was just 2 hours of madness, swatching colours on every patch of exposed skin I could find, directing my boyfriend where to go and wait so I could browse another section (he was so lost haha). I missed so many things the first time around, I ended up looking over each room at least 5 times...and I still missed some things! Anyways, when all was said and done, I made out with some really nice products, I'm so happy with my purchases! Now...on to my haul!





  	EL makeup bag set - $8
  	MAC hyper real pressed powder - Light - $15
  	Mineralize skinfinish natural with shimmer - Light medium - $15
  	Mineralize eye shadow - Mercurial - $15 (I LOVE this eyeshadow!)
  	MAC eyeshadow - Apres ski, Femme fi, Hypnotizing, and Et tu bouquet? - $12 each
  	Prescriptives concealer - $9
  	MAC select cover up concealer - NW15 - $9
  	MAC plush lash mascara - $12
  	Eyes By Design liner brush - $5
  	MAC 272 brush - $20
  	Clinique foundation x2 - Pure Porcelain and Bisque - $12 (I regret these, didn't realize they were satin finish, I prefer matte!)
  	Origins cleansing milk - $12
  	MAC cleanse off oil - $12
  	MAC Fix + (not shown) - $12

	Charity Bag ($5): Mineralize all over lotion, #41 lashes, cremesheen lipgloss in Boy Bait, loose foundation powder in Med/Deep.
  	Free gift: MAC duo sharpener
  	I also got a lipstick for my friend: Kanga-Rouge from the Dame Edna collection




  	Everything unboxed/opened!




  	The MSF natural with shimmer...I really love this product!




  	Eyeshadows - top row: Femme fi, Et tu, bouquet? Bottom row: Apres ski, Hypnotizing




  	Mineralize eyeshadow in Mercurial....I'm usually not an impulse buyer, but I swatched this and knew I had to have it. I didn't even care that it was $15...It was love at first sight!

  	So that's my haul and experience, overall I had a great time, slightly overwhelming but it was worth it! I'm still on the hunt for brushes, I just found out my friend's uncle is Gordan Espinet, the amazing MAC artist! My friend said he can likely get me a discount on brushes, so we'll see where that goes


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous haul and those eyeshadow colours are amazing!  I LOVE those makeup bags!  Fun goodies! Enjoy!


----------



## dinah402 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!  I want to attend a MAC warehouse sale.  Where was this at?


----------



## RebeccaV (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you! The sales are held four times a year at the Markham Fairgrounds in Markham, Ontario. Apparently prices are a lot higher than they used to be, but it's still cheaper than retail so I'm happy


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Mar 16, 2011)

great haul! It seems like everyone has regrets at the warehouse sale- kicking myself for not picking up the 179 body buffer for $30 and not being able to go sooner- apparently they had fullsize lipglasses like love nectar in the $4 bins and the to the beach tote for $15


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice haul! I love Femme Fi and Hypnotizing, and the 272 is my absolute favourite eyeshadow brush.  I have two already, and I might just pick up a third one.  I know what you mean about missing things even though you circled each room so many times.  I always miss something and end up finding out online later.  The very first time I went, I didn't even get a charity bag!  The first few times I went, I swear I only took in maybe 30-50%.  I keep discovering new things every time I go (and i don't mean newly available items, but just little tricks).  For next time, take a wet wipe to remove arm swatches   Enjoy the haul - I can't believe your makeup got stolen 


  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katiekatxoxo* 


		 apparently they had fullsize lipglasses like love nectar in the $4 bins and the to the beach tote for $15 


	Wow, it really is worth it to go Fridays. Maybe one day I'll try to make it on Friday - too bad work gets in the way


----------



## RebeccaV (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I was going to bring a bunch of those wet wipe things but I forgot! Brought a mini notebook and like 5 pens though haha, thank god cause I saw SO many girls trying to find paper and pens at the tables.

  	I'm kicking myself for putting back the Shell Pearl beauty powder I grabbed (swatched BEAUTIFULLY, I can't believe I returned it!), and the By Candlelight MSF. I put them back because I had also grabbed the MSF natural, the mineralize eyeshadow, and the hyper real powder, and I didn't want to go over budget.. If I could go back, I would return the hyper real powder and pick up the beauty powder and the MSF. Whyyyyy did I take those out of my bag! I think I'm probably going to sell/swap the hyper real pressed powder, I used it once and it just doesn't work for me unfortunately


----------



## RebeccaV (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm also so upset that I didn't see the full size brush set! I am in desperate need of brushes and the thought of waiting till the next sale to get my hands on them just crushes me!


----------



## TahiraM (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi i wanted to know if there will be another /Mac warehouse sale coming up in september?


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 11, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 11, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I could go to a wh sale


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been wanting to get a hold of Hypnotizing eyeshadow, but I can't find it anywhere and it's not at my CCO. You are so lucky to get to go to a Mac Warehouse sale.


----------

